# Sad picture



## Squat (7 mo ago)




----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

MOT expired March 2014


----------



## Disrupto64 (11 mo ago)

That does make me sad  Poor TT.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Why would you let a car get in that state 😢


----------

